
Ask HN: Ethical to I work on my own projects at work - casper345
Technically I am a software developer and that is my role at the company, but we actually literally have no software work since the focus is on our hardware implementation. So most of my day is making WordPress updates or working on the CRM. Alot of downtime. Beside legality over intellect property on my projects working on company computers (don&#x27;t think my employers will ever find out), should I work on my own stuff?  Preventing brain drain? Isn&#x27;t that what Einstein did at the Patent office?
======
smt88
Aside from working on side projects, you may want to consider a different role
that will help you build a better resume. It sounds like this job isn't
helping you add or practice skills.

------
davelnewton
If you are able to do your own work, and there's nothing else to do, I don't
see a problem with it. Your conditions of employment, however, may state
otherwise--many do, e.g., anything you develop while at work (or even on work
hardware) becomes IP of the company. You'd want to check that, and take
appropriate care.

